# Rear End Reinforcements



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

can anybody help me with the measurements of diffrent cars. i have my 96 cadillac measurements but need others.
***lower trailing arm mount to where the tube enters the rear end**
** tube entrance to tube entrance on otherside**
**total measurement from trailing arm mount to trailing arm mount**
**how far the pumpkin hangs down from tubes***
i think that will work, if anybody has the time.
**NOT YET READY FOR THE PUBLIC* *

here are some samples of what we will be offering very soon too. i can only do these for cadillacs. i took the measurements from my big body. until people get me the measurements for other cars this is what i can do.
we will be cutting a test sample this week too. will post pics later of the cut product!
:0 :biggrin:  
these will fit under big body with 13's too









ok here is the measurments needed. please make sure you measure both tubes just to be positive they are the same thanks  










_*UPPERKUTTZ Lasercutting*_
We offer Car Plaques, Bike plaques, necklaces pendants, knock off chips, License plate frames, key chains, Kustom Steering wheels, Battery Tie Downs, Rear end reinforcements or just about anything you can think of. We can even do a custom computer case with your logo or plaque cut out on the side.

Updated price list as of April 09,2008

_*Prices*_
*Design setup fee is 30 bucks.*
*Car plaques:*
80 raw(no plating)
150 chrome
Gold I need to ask.
Shipping is 6 bucks per plaque.
Stainless available for car plaques but slightly higher.
*Bike plaques:*
50 raw(no plating)
110 chrome
Gold I need to ask.
Shipping is 6 bucks per plaque.
Stainless available for bike plaques but slightly higher.
*Necklace pendants:*
Raw steel 25
Stainless so it can be polished 35
Chrome steel 50
Chrome stainless 60
Gold I need to ask.
Shipping per pendant is 3 to 5 bucks.
*Steering wheels *
raw $220 shipped
chrome $300 shipped
*Tie downs*
raw $80 single layer $100 double layer 3/8 thickness
chrome I need to get a price
Rear end reinforcements
raw $160 shipped custom designed $190
chrome $240 shipped custom designed $270
*Knock off chips*
raw $50
chrome $65 shipped

Any other custom cuts. Please ask. We can do almost any custom cut job you can think of from aluminum, steel plexiglass. Thickness from sheet metal to 1 in thick. pictures of past jobs available upon request.
Shipping prices in this quote are US shipping prices. International shipping available but will be billed accordingly.
Prices for cuts and shipping may change due to thickness of steel, size, prices, and plating and shipping options.
Discount is given to orders of 5 or more.
Any questions please don't hesitate to ask.
Turn around time is usually 1 week for raw and 2 weeks for chrome from time of payment or deposit. Maybe little longer sometimes depending on chromer.
If you do want engraving and or 2 tone plating. We do have a hookup on that also.

Please contact either me KUSTOMBUILDER or TATT2DANNY
We accept paypal, money orders and checks. Other forms of payments are available but please ask.


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

:0 nice


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ANYBODY :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i got a few differentials out in the snow but i aint diggin them out they are seriously buried too.bubble caprice rear and g-body rear end ill get the measurements when i can


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i think the buble caprice and my cadi are the same. but the g body would work though. i don't blame you about going outside, fuck that


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

if you are planning on selling them, i would recomend you get a actual rearend so you can make shure it fits properly before selling


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 10 2008, 11:31 AM~10132703
> *i think the buble caprice and my cadi are the same. but the g body would work though. i don't blame you about going outside, fuck that
> *


i believe there are 2 different size axles fo the caddies and bubbles ,ill get the measurements anyways ,better safe than sorry.  


> *if you are planning on selling them, i would recomend you get a actual rearend so you can make shure it fits properly before selling*


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 10 2008, 08:33 AM~10132718
> *if you are planning on selling them, i would recomend you get a actual rearend so you can make shure it fits properly before selling
> *


yea thats what i'm gonna do. i will be teast fitting these before i sell them. i need to find these rear ends for it. but if i can get these measurements it will be easyier


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

LMK when u have something for a bubble caprice


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 10 2008, 09:52 AM~10133171
> *LMK when u have something for a bubble caprice
> *


i think the rear ends from the cadi will fit the buble caprice too. let me get a hold of my club member that has a buble to check it for you.
these styles are gonna be base models without the writing in it. if you want your clubs name or something custom in it, it will be more mony$


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 10 2008, 11:56 AM~10133202
> *i think the rear ends from the cadi will fit the buble caprice too. let me get a hold of my club member that has a buble to check it for you.
> these styles are gonna be base models without the writing in it.  if you want your clubs name or something custom in it, it will be more mony$
> *


 :thumbsup: i like the top one but just lmk the differences in price with and without


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

sorry for the misunderstanding.
these 3 will be a base model with vehicle make and models ( example Cadillac Fleetwood shown). the top reinforcement will be available with design or plain no writing in it too.  


if you want your club or other writing it will be more charge for that.
as i can get the measurements i will be making other vehicle brands too.
all basic off of these designs.
full custom will be available too. pm me for secret ideas for custom designs


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 10 2008, 11:32 AM~10133433
> *sorry for the misunderstanding.
> these 3 will be a base model with vehicle make and models ( example Cadillac Fleetwood shown). the top reinforcement will be available with design or plain no writing in it too.
> if you want your club or other writing it will be more charge for that.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

im kinda feelin the top reinforcement too


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 10 2008, 11:34 AM~10133825
> *im kinda feelin the top reinforcement too
> *


actually i was thinking of cutting mine off and replacing it with that one too :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 10 2008, 12:39 PM~10133856
> *actually i was thinking of cutting mine off and replacing it with that one too :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 10 2008, 11:52 AM~10133950
> *:0
> *


i will send you the CAD for it later  
and the one for yours too. :biggrin: 
might as well get them both cut out right!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 10 2008, 01:32 PM~10134198
> *i will send you the CAD for it later
> and the one for yours too. :biggrin:
> might as well get them both cut out right!
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

any help from you guys? please we are trying to make it a little easyier for you guys. this way you can have more of a custom piece instead of a piece tubing under your car.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 10 2008, 10:19 PM~10139015
> *any help from you guys? please we are trying to make it a little easyier for you guys. this way you can have more of a custom piece instead of a piece tubing under your car.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks clean homie hope it goes well ,good to meet ya in phoenix even tho i didnt know who you was then lol


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 11 2008, 07:12 AM~10141238
> *looks clean homie hope it goes well ,good to meet ya in phoenix even tho i didnt know who you was then lol
> *


thanks big dog, yea i met a few people out in phoenix too from layitlow.
nice bullshitten with everybody, we had fun  we'll be out there next year too. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 11 2008, 09:17 AM~10141499
> *thanks big dog, yea i met a few people out in phoenix too from layitlow.
> nice bullshitten with everybody, we had fun  we'll be out there next year too. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

come on guys this shit is for everybody too.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 11 2008, 04:28 PM~10144256
> *come on guys this shit is for everybody too.
> *


i think it will blow up when we show a sample.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 11 2008, 03:34 PM~10144282
> *i think it will blow up when we show a sample.
> *


ok i will send the cad for mine and yours tonight for the test runs then! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 11 2008, 05:44 PM~10144706
> *ok i will send the cad for mine and yours tonight for the test runs then! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

so whats going to be the price for these?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Mar 11 2008, 10:03 PM~10147265
> *so whats going to be the price for these?
> *


we want to cut the first one this week to decide on a price.which one were you interested in?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy: good morning everybody.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Will the Fleetwood one work on an 80 Coupe Deville?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 12 2008, 09:43 AM~10150438
> *Will the Fleetwood one work on an 80 Coupe Deville?
> *


Best thing to do is get under there and measure so we can make sure to cut it correctly.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2008, 01:42 PM~10152383
> *
> *


did you get the files to cut those out yet? :biggrin: just a little reinforcement action coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 12 2008, 04:48 PM~10153162
> *did you get the files to cut those out yet? :biggrin:  just a little reinforcement action coming soon. :biggrin:
> *


i sent them.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2008, 03:49 PM~10153168
> *i sent them.
> *


nice lets get these done and out. :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

any g body measurements yet? if not i guess i will have to go measure mines. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Mar 12 2008, 11:58 PM~10156967
> *any g body measurements yet? if not i guess i will have to go measure mines. :biggrin:
> *


  please.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Mar 12 2008, 10:58 PM~10156967
> *any g body measurements yet? if not i guess i will have to go measure mines. :biggrin:
> *


plaeso do so. we don't have all kinds of cars like some big ballers. so i can't just go outside and measure them up.  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 13 2008, 10:00 AM~10158727
> *plaeso do so. we don't have all kinds of cars like some big ballers. so i can't just go outside and measure them up.   :biggrin:
> *


yet :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

what measurements do you want from a g body from lowr mount to lower mount and the distance of the tubes


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

yea pretty much.
**lower mount to mount**
**tube from mount to where it attaches into the pumpkin**
(both sides to make sure are equal)
**how far pumpkin hangs down from tube**
**how wide pumpkin is by itself**
i will draw a diagram for future refrences with everybody. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ok heres a g body 

from trailing arm mount to the other mount 41 1/2
both tubes are 12 3/4 
the pumpkin hangs down 3 1/4 
the rear of the diff cover is 11
the over all pumpkin housing is 16 

the pumpkin housing slopes from the tubes i can get ya some pics if you want 

hope this helps


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok here is the measurments needed. please make sure you measure both tubes just to be positive they are the same thanks


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 13 2008, 12:39 PM~10160074
> *ok heres a g body
> 
> from trailing arm mount to the other mount 41 1/2
> ...


perfect damn neer what i just posted.  
pm me with what we can do for design :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

no worries dude glad to be of assistance :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

well cadillacs and now g bodies will be out soon. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 13 2008, 01:58 PM~10160227
> *well cadillacs and now g bodies will be out soon. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

These are sweet. :0 :0 :0 

someone go measure a 92 lincoln's :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2008, 01:35 PM~10160522
> *These are sweet.  :0  :0  :0
> 
> someone go measure  a 92 lincoln's  :biggrin:
> *


if thats what you have get yo ass out there and do it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 13 2008, 03:25 PM~10160916
> *if thats what you have get yo ass out there and do it :0  :biggrin:
> *


he has a bike. :0


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 13 2008, 11:39 AM~10160074
> *ok heres a g body
> 
> from trailing arm mount to the other mount 41 1/2
> ...


DAMN I DIDN'T SEE THIS BEFORE I WENT OUT AND MEASURED MINE IN THE RAIN. :uh: I GOT THE SAME FOR THE G-BODY BUT I COULDN'T GET A VERY ACCURATE MEASUREMENT ON C, I HAD 3.5"...I'M SURE" stevie "d IS MORE ACCURATE SINCE I WAS UNDER MINE IN THE RAIN TRYING TO HURRY. :biggrin: OH WELL I TRIED  I DO GOT THESE MEASUREMENTS...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Mar 13 2008, 04:34 PM~10161663
> *DAMN I DIDN'T SEE THIS BEFORE I WENT OUT AND MEASURED MINE IN THE RAIN. :uh: I GOT THE SAME FOR THE G-BODY BUT I COULDN'T GET A VERY ACCURATE MEASUREMENT ON C, I HAD 3.5"...I'M SURE" stevie "d IS MORE ACCURATE SINCE I WAS UNDER MINE IN THE RAIN TRYING TO HURRY. :biggrin:  OH WELL I TRIED  I DO GOT THESE MEASUREMENTS...
> 
> 
> ...


thank you i appreciate it bro. sorry about the rain  :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 13 2008, 02:25 PM~10160916
> *if thats what you have get yo ass out there and do it :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2008, 06:24 PM~10161990
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:
Next is some Rear End Reinforcements with Latin Essence and UPSTATE cut into them.  :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2008, 08:14 AM~10166299
> *:biggrin:
> Next is some Rear End Reinforcements with Latin Essence and UPSTATE cut into them.   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 14 2008, 09:20 PM~10171517
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

morning bump. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 15 2008, 11:50 PM~10178163
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:|


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

some one post some impala rearend measurements


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

i want the middle one but i want it 2 say caprice classic lmk the price estimate if possible


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Mar 16 2008, 06:40 PM~10182165
> *i want the middle one but i want it 2 say caprice  classic  lmk the price  estimate  if possible
> *


PM my partner tatt2danny to get it all designed.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: mornin people


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 17 2008, 01:05 PM~10188261
> *sup homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 17 2008, 01:05 PM~10188261
> *sup homie  :biggrin:
> *


wadup Stevie :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

how much for the top one? i didnt see no prices


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Mar 17 2008, 11:12 PM~10193911
> *how much for the top one? i didnt see no prices
> *


our prices for the basics will be from $150 - $200 depending on shipping. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 18 2008, 08:25 AM~10195747
> *our prices for the basics will be from $150 - $200 depending on shipping.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here are some chips we are cutting right now for you guys.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 19 2008, 11:03 AM~10205270
> *here are some chips we are cutting right now for you guys.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

any luck?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Edinburgh, IN, 46124 PM'd it to ya but your pm box is full.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 20 2008, 05:22 PM~10216960
> *Edinburgh, IN, 46124 Your pm box is full.
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 20 2008, 04:22 PM~10216960
> *Edinburgh, IN, 46124 PM'd it to ya but your pm box is full.
> *


its all cleaned out now.  
hey bro $160 out the door to your front steps  :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 20 2008, 06:53 PM~10217220
> *its all cleaned out now.
> hey bro $160 out the door to your front steps   :biggrin:
> *


$150


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 20 2008, 06:03 PM~10217287
> *$150
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

any one got the impala measurements yet


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Mar 20 2008, 10:06 PM~10218695
> *any one got the impala measurements yet
> *


we are waiting on you.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Mar 20 2008, 09:06 PM~10218695
> *any one got the impala measurements yet
> *


i have the measurements for the chips i just need to know which one you want :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Mar 20 2008, 09:06 PM~10218695
> *any one got the impala measurements yet
> *


what year impala???
we can do the rear plate steering wheel and chips all together if you want?  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt sup homies


----------



## bmfcustoms (Mar 21, 2008)

how thick of steel are these gonna be? just curious. and do you have access to a ford 9" for measurments? wanna juice the 78 f-150. maybe get one cut that has the name oscar in it


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Mar 21 2008, 08:47 AM~10221638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these plates are being cut out of 1/4 steel. and we can do it with your name in it  
custom plates are a little more money but not a whole lot more.
no i don't have access to one of those rear ends. if you can measure it we can do it.


----------



## bmfcustoms (Mar 21, 2008)

cool. i'll try to get measurements for ya this weekend. oh, my names not oscar, it's the trucks name. lmao! my family always named our vehicles. i got shorty(98 sonoma with shortend wheelbase layin on 20's), oscar(78 f-150 lariat with bags bout to go juice), smokey(91 ranger slammed on 17's daily driver), and bertha(bagged 53 belair) right now in the shop. lol


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh ok :biggrin: , cool hit me up and we can get it done for you. with the name in it we can do it for $190 shipped to your door


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

The first sample sould be out this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

hurry up with the sample


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

AND THAN MINES NEXT HOPEFULLY I HITTN U UP DANNY


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Mar 21 2008, 04:11 PM~10224832
> *AND THAN MINES NEXT HOPEFULLY I HITTN U UP DANNY
> *


i already have yours on the waiting deck!  :biggrin: 
CHROME TOO!!!WOOOOOOW :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY, I HAVE BAD NEWS. OUR MACHINE BROKE LAST NIGHT TO CUT OUR STUFF. THE HOUSING FOR THE HEAD CRACKED. WE ARE GOING TO SEE IF OUR OLD MACHINE WILL DO THE FINE SMALL INTRICATE CUTS WE HAVE BEEN DOING. THE GOOD NEWS IS THAT IT WILL ONLY BE DOWN FOR A FEW DAYS. WE ALREADY HAVE THE PART ON ORDER AND IS IN THE SHIPPING PROCCESS RIGHT NOW, AS WE SPEAKE. SO JUST A LITTLE DELAY. THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME. * </span> TATT2DANNY  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 25 2008, 08:14 AM~10249486
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY, I HAVE BAD NEWS. OUR MACHINE BROKE LAST NIGHT TO CUT OUR STUFF. THE HOUSING FOR THE HEAD CRACKED. WE ARE GOING TO SEE IF OUR OLD MACHINE WILL DO THE FINE SMALL INTRICATE CUTS WE HAVE BEEN DOING. THE GOOD NEWS IS THAT IT WILL ONLY BE DOWN FOR A FEW DAYS. WE ALREADY HAVE THE PART ON ORDER AND IS IN THE SHIPPING PROCCESS RIGHT NOW, AS WE SPEAKE. SO JUST A LITTLE DELAY. THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME.   </span> TATT2DANNY   :biggrin:
> *


I just got off the phone with the parts dept. :biggrin: 
We should have the part by the end of the week so we will be back up and running ver soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

How much for the top rear end reinforcement for g-body shipped to winnipeg, manitoba, canada? R2E 0H7 

and when will they be ready to order?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any pics of how they look on a car?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Mar 25 2008, 09:08 PM~10255714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we will be ready again next week when we get the mchine fixed.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt get it fixed homies


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 26 2008, 01:22 AM~10257033
> *ttt get it fixed homies
> *


x2


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Mar 25 2008, 10:22 PM~10257033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we are working on it  :biggrin: 
wasup fellas? :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup homie get the pics up of the rear ends


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 26 2008, 07:33 AM~10258424
> *sup homie get the pics up of the rear ends
> *


which rear end? white ones black ones little ones, big one, pimply ones :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 26 2008, 08:33 AM~10258424
> *sup homie get the pics up of the rear ends
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

STILL NEED THE MEASUREMENTS FOR A G-BODY? I HAVE TO I CAN MEASURE


ALSO WHATS A PRICE LOOK LIKE ON A 73 BUICK  

PM ME DAVID OR tatt2danny


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 28 2008, 07:56 AM~10275533
> *STILL NEED THE MEASUREMENTS FOR A G-BODY? I HAVE TO I CAN MEASURE
> ALSO WHATS A PRICE LOOK LIKE ON A 73 BUICK
> 
> ...


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

prices are $160 shipped raw or $240 chromed w/mounting plate these are shipped prices too.  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 28 2008, 12:03 PM~10276899
> *prices are $160 shipped raw or $240 chromed w/mounting plate these are shipped prices too.   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

This is one we are cutting this week.


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

HELL YA THATS GOOD U GUYS GOT UR MACHINE FIXED THATS GOOD :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Mar 29 2008, 02:45 AM~10282423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as soon as we get it cut out we will be shippiing this to our chromer. pre cromed rear end reinforcements coming out soon!!!!!
here it is big dog  :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 29 2008, 01:45 AM~10282423
> *This is one we are cutting this week.
> 
> 
> ...


  

How much for one to read Stadium Way ? Chrome and Raw priciing shipped 91360, its for a Regal.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Mar 29 2008, 08:51 AM~10283048
> *
> 
> How much for one to read Stadium Way ?  Chrome and Raw priciing shipped 91360, its for a Regal.
> *


if you want it to say that it will be $180 raw and $260 chromed  :biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

WAS UP DANNY HOW U DOIN DAM CANT WAIT IM LIKE A KID IN A KANDY STORE ANXIOUS AS HELL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

how much for the top rear end reinforcement(raw) shipped to winninipeg, manitoba, canada? R2E 0H7  for g-body


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 29 2008, 05:45 AM~10282423
> *This is one we are cutting this week.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea i want one on these as soon as they are cut...

also im looking for (2) 3 battery holddowns....one with CAPRICE, other with CLASSIC. LMK


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Mar 29 2008, 12:52 PM~10284108
> *WAS UP DANNY HOW U DOIN DAM CANT WAIT IM LIKE A KID IN A KANDY STORE ANXIOUS AS HELL  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


WADUP, me too. thats how i feel about puting on my steering wheel too.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 29 2008, 02:54 PM~10284749
> *hell yea i want one on these as soon as they are cut...
> 
> also im looking for (2) 3 battery holddowns....one with CAPRICE, other with CLASSIC.  LMK
> *


get me the measurement from your all tread to all thread and we will see about making you a pacage deal  :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 29 2008, 01:11 PM~10284237
> *how much for the top rear end reinforcement(raw) shipped to winninipeg, manitoba, canada? R2E 0H7  for g-body
> *


$170 shipped to canada.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 30 2008, 11:18 AM~10288612
> *get me the measurement from your all tread to all thread and we will see about making you a pacage deal   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: i will measure it tommorow when i get that part done. im in the process of building my rack now.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 30 2008, 03:38 PM~10290012
> *:biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey danny you have the measurements for the box caprices right?


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

2 Members: Bigg_E, fleetwoodpimpin

sup chris :wave: im trying to catch up with ya homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2008, 09:18 AM~10306339
> *hey danny you have the measurements for the box caprices right?
> *


yup sure do, i have 1 i need to cut this week. and chromed out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 1 2008, 11:25 AM~10307037
> *yup sure do, i have 1 i need to cut this week. and chromed out :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 1 2008, 05:14 PM~10310257
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Discount on ordering 3?


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

whats goin on ,,,,, jsut need to come on here and check in ever day lolol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Apr 1 2008, 08:44 PM~10311587
> *Discount on ordering 3?
> *


3 reinforcements? :biggrin:  hell ya we will give you a deal.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Apr 1 2008, 09:33 PM~10312249
> *whats goin on  ,,,,,  jsut need to come on here and check in ever day  lolol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

TTT for the homie danny!!!


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 1 2008, 08:59 PM~10313250
> *3 reinforcements? :biggrin:   hell ya we will give you a deal.
> *


1 for a Regal that says Stadium Way, 1 for an Impala(63) that says Teachers Pet, 1 Impala(63) plain. Price on all 3 raw, and shipped. You take paypal?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

*New Pacage Deal for Hold Downs and Reinforcement Plate  *</span>

Raw Basic Reinforcement + (2) Raw Battery Hold Downs for 6 Split batteries *$210 shipped*
or
Raw Basic Reinforcement + (2) Chrome Battery Hold Downs for 6 Split *$260 shipped*
or
Chrome Basic Reinforcement + (2) chrome Battery Hold Downs for 6 Split <span style=\'color:red\'>*$320 shipped*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny+Apr 2 2008, 08:15 AM~10314732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we sure do. :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 2 2008, 10:15 AM~10314732
> *New Pacage Deal for Hold Downs and Reinforcement Plate  </span>
> 
> Raw Basic Reinforcement + (2) Raw Battery Hold Downs for 6 Split batteries $210 shipped
> ...


 :thumbsup: i can roll with that

do u have the hold downs designed yet? post a image


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

DP


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82+Apr 2 2008, 05:28 AM~10314515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So can I get a price on all 3 raw, shipped?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Apr 2 2008, 09:55 AM~10315854
> *So can I get a price on all 3 raw, shipped?
> *


my bad i was looking at the wrong #'s oops :biggrin: 
3 custom plates raw shipped will be $480. which style did you want and i need the measurements for the inpala rear end too please.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 2 2008, 10:17 AM~10316484
> *3 custom plates raw shipped will be $540. which style did you want and i need the measurements for the inpala rear end too please.
> *


I thought you guys gave deals for ordering 3? You quoted me $180 shipped for just 1 custom, I wasn't a math major in school but that don't add up to a deal. Only 2 are going to be custom, 1 will be plain. I'll get the impala measurements later today.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82+Apr 1 2008, 06:44 PM~10311587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Apr 2 2008, 01:29 PM~10317157
> *:dunno:
> *


 :0 let me make sure with my partner.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok all fixed


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 2 2008, 10:30 PM~10321894
> *ok all fixed
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

ready to deal as soon as the hold downs r ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 3 2008, 08:24 AM~10324219
> *ready to deal as soon as the hold downs r ready :thumbsup:
> *


not a problem i am workning on them today, so i should have something very soon. within a day or two for you.  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Our lasercutting myspace page.still under construction.  

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=364524686


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

how long does it take to get the reinforcement to be cut and ready to shipped?(once the moneys sent) i wanna see if i could wait a little longer to set up my own paypal account, or just use a buddys right away


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 3 2008, 04:38 PM~10327592
> *how long does it take to get the reinforcement to be cut and ready to shipped?(once the moneys sent) i wanna see if i could wait a little longer to set up my own paypal account, or just use a buddys right away
> *


under a week raw.but to be on the safe side.about a week so we dont have to be rushed.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here is our first steering wheel. i just istalled it on my car for testing :biggrin: 

1st remove the horn button plate. 4 allen screws on the back of the wheel









now the stock air bag is removed









unbolt the center bolt that holds the whell on

















now put the steering wheel puller on the center of the bolt









i cliped the air bag wires off of my column and install the right wheel hub for your car









now install the wheel using 5 bolts. if you get the horn option wheel the hub comes with a new horn wire and spring to conect the billet horn that comes with the wheel


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 3 2008, 09:24 PM~10330618
> *here is our first steering wheel. i just istalled it on my car for testing :biggrin:
> 
> 1st remove the horn button plate. 4 allen screws on the back of the wheel
> ...


besides the airbag thing, will this be the same way to do it in a 90-92 brougham?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

yup pretty much the only other diffrence is you have the telescopic column. you will need a set screw to lock it in place or get the hub for the tele.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 08:43 AM~10332872
> *yup pretty much the only other diffrence is you have the telescopic column. you will need a set screw to lock it in place or get the hub for the tele.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 07:43 AM~10332872
> *yup pretty much the only other diffrence is you have the telescopic column. you will need a set screw to lock it in place or get the hub for the tele.
> *


what is that?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

placeits a little allen wrench screw that will lock the telescopic in place.
or like i said they make a hub for it that will keep the telescopic part too.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Our lasercutting myspace page.still under construction.  

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=364524686


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok everybody.we are caught up from the week the machine was down.  
we are going to get a few of the pending designs done this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 05:12 PM~10337299
> *Ok everybody.we are caught up from the week the machine was down.
> we are going to get a few of the pending designs done this weekend. :biggrin:
> *


yes god is greatttt lol


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 08:12 PM~10337299
> *Ok everybody.we are caught up from the week the machine was down.
> we are going to get a few of the pending designs done this weekend. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

WAS UP WHATS THE GOOD WORD :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Apr 6 2008, 06:04 PM~10349703
> *WAS UP WHATS THE GOOD WORD  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


thet are cut and just waiting on the pics from my cutter to show you! :biggrin: 
we will be taking them yo the chromer tomarrow or tuesday  :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 6 2008, 07:59 PM~10350100
> *thet are cut and just waiting on the pics from my cutter to show you! :biggrin:
> we will be taking them yo the chromer tomarrow or tuesday   :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Apr 6 2008, 06:04 PM~10349703
> *WAS UP WHATS THE GOOD WORD  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


here are the pics of the caprice rear end for a customer. this 1 will be chromed too. thats what the little flat plates are for to be welded on the rear end and the rest of the reinforcement to be bolted to it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Few more pics of the Caprice Rear end reinforcment.On its way to chrome tonite.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 29 2008, 08:45 AM~10282423
> *This is one we are cutting this week.
> 
> 
> ...


I am looking to get one of these to just weld straight onto my rear end... is it possible to get it with out the bolt holes in the top and which caprice rear diff does this fit?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 7 2008, 11:49 AM~10355624
> *I am looking to get one of these to just weld straight onto my rear end... is it possible to get it with out the bolt holes in the top and which caprice rear diff does this fit?
> *


yea no problem that 1 runs $160 shipped  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 7 2008, 12:49 PM~10355624
> *I am looking to get one of these to just weld straight onto my rear end... is it possible to get it with out the bolt holes in the top and which caprice rear diff does this fit?
> *


We can make it anyway you like.My Partner tatt2danny knows what car it fits.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny+Apr 7 2008, 05:59 PM~10355653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you guys accept paypal? and whats the turn around time?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 7 2008, 01:14 PM~10355761
> *do you guys accept paypal? and whats the turn around time?
> *


we sure do.turn around time on these raw is 1 week.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

THATS COO AS PUC U GUYS HOOKED IT UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2008, 10:36 PM~10358044
> *we sure do.turn around time on these raw is 1 week.
> *


send me a pm with all the payment details please :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris+Apr 7 2008, 09:02 PM~10360037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2008, 02:15 PM~10355323
> *Few more pics of the Caprice Rear end reinforcment.On its way to chrome tonite.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

hell yea thats whats up, im getting one of these

whats the word on the hold down design


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 7 2008, 09:36 PM~10360325
> *damn that is nice :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i got slammed with a bunch of chit, i will try my best to have it today


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 8 2008, 08:30 AM~10362786
> *i got slammed with a bunch of chit, i will try my best to have it today
> *


 :0


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 8 2008, 10:30 AM~10362786
> *i got slammed with a bunch of chit, i will try my best to have it today
> *


 :thumbsup: 

i really like the rearend plate, i definately want one of them.

as soon as u got it ready and i like it, its a done deal


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 8 2008, 10:09 AM~10363834
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i really like the rearend plate, i definately want one of them.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 7 2008, 08:40 PM~10360348
> *hell yea thats whats up, im getting one of these
> 
> whats the word on the hold down design
> *


ok well how is this to match that? :biggrin: 
this is a double layer design for strength. it will still hold your batts very strongly as well as look good with a second layer on the top for the beauty part of the design :0  :biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 8 2008, 03:06 PM~10365996
> *ok well how is this to match that? :biggrin:
> this is a double layer design for strength. it will still hold your batts very strongly as well as look good with a second layer on the top for the beauty part of the design :0    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 WANT THESE TO DANNY BUT WE NEED THE HOMIE PRICE IS IT TO LATE TO SEND THOSE TO THE CHROMER TO LET ME PM THANKZ


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hit me up with the measurement between the all threads for them  i got you on this!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 8 2008, 04:06 PM~10365996
> *ok well how is this to match that? :biggrin:
> this is a double layer design for strength. it will still hold your batts very strongly as well as look good with a second layer on the top for the beauty part of the design :0    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

you like, you like :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 8 2008, 05:37 PM~10366607
> *you like, you like :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Whats your paypal  pm me :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 8 2008, 05:06 PM~10365996
> *ok well how is this to match that? :biggrin:
> this is a double layer design for strength. it will still hold your batts very strongly as well as look good with a second layer on the top for the beauty part of the design :0    :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 8 2008, 06:06 PM~10365996
> *ok well how is this to match that? :biggrin:
> this is a double layer design for strength. it will still hold your batts very strongly as well as look good with a second layer on the top for the beauty part of the design :0    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


oh yea i like :thumbsup: 

pm me with payment instructions


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

btw what is the thickness of the bar.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 8 2008, 08:00 PM~10367722
> *Whats your paypal   pm me :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 8 2008, 09:29 PM~10368663
> *oh yea i like :thumbsup:
> 
> pm me with payment instructions
> *


pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 8 2008, 09:39 PM~10368769
> *btw what is the thickness of the bar.
> *


we make them all 1/4


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 9 2008, 12:54 AM~10369385
> *we make them all 1/4
> *


 :thumbsup: 

so with the double stack its 1/2" right


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 8 2008, 11:39 PM~10369776
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> so with the double stack its 1/2" right
> *


yes


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 9 2008, 02:23 AM~10370039
> *yes
> *


perfect


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Updated price list on page 1.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

with the double stack holddowns, how are they put together?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 9 2008, 08:35 PM~10377966
> *with the double stack holddowns, how are they put together?
> *


apoxy or gorilla glue. they are just there for the looks at this point now.
the hold downs are made from 3/8th steel so plenty of strength. thats what i have on my batteries  yea 1/4 in was a mistake from my partner, sorry  :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 10 2008, 01:22 PM~10381307
> *apoxy or gorilla glue. they are just there for the looks at this point now.
> the hold downs are made from 3/8th steel so plenty of strength. thats what i have on my batteries   yea 1/4 in was a mistake from my partner, sorry   :biggrin:
> *


ok cool

just give me a price on everything raw.

if u can just send the peices i will put them together. i can have the rearend plate and holddown writing chromed here. ive got some more peices to have chromed so i know the chrome all turns out the same.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

the rear end lettering is cut out of the plate. check out the pics you can see them


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

yea i know the rearend plate is cutout.

i want the holddowns n 2 peices, the bar and lettering separate.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok thats not a problem


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

so whats the price for it all shipped

im paypal ready


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 11 2008, 07:33 AM~10389507
> *so whats the price for it all shipped
> 
> im paypal ready
> *


waiting on the word from the chromer for those hold downs then we can get an accurate price


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Good morning everybody.Lets get back into the swing of things. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

whats up danny whts goin on man let me know how things r comin alomg :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

where u at danny i c u havent been on in a min


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2008, 05:15 PM~10355323
> *Few more pics of the Caprice Rear end reinforcment.On its way to chrome tonite.
> 
> 
> ...


did you guys figure out which caprice diff this will fit?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

danny waitin on u bro need the address to send that and what bout those pics


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Apr 22 2008, 06:30 PM~10479565
> *danny waitin on u bro need the address to send that and what bout those pics
> *


sorry it is taking so long, i sent you an email with it. check it out big dog. yea i hurt my fucking back  i went to the er this morning and got som vicidens, good ass muscle relaxers and some other shit for the swelling  so i feel good now :biggrin: but go check your email


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 21 2008, 12:57 AM~10464763
> *did you guys figure out which caprice diff this will fit?
> *


oops sorry, this is for the box caprices  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 21 2008, 12:57 AM~10464763
> *did you guys figure out which caprice diff this will fit?
> *


yours! :biggrin: 

hows your box comin anyways homie?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you have regal rear end plates? I didnt have time to read through the whole topic at work. P.M. me with info


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 24 2008, 01:42 PM~10492055
> *oops sorry, this is for the box caprices   :biggrin:
> *


there are different diffs in the box caprices  one has a 7.5" ring gear and one has an 8.5" ring gear so the actual diff housing changes in size slightly...overal length is same but the cut out for the diff housing would be different...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 24 2008, 06:07 PM~10496277
> *there are different diffs in the box caprices    one has a 7.5" ring gear and one has an 8.5" ring gear so the actual diff housing changes in size slightly...overal length is same but the cut out for the diff housing would be different...
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

should have mine soon money one the wayy cant weight :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Apr 29 2008, 04:54 PM~10533998
> *should  have mine soon money one the wayy    cant weight  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Apr 29 2008, 03:54 PM~10533998
> *should  have mine soon money one the wayy    cant weight  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i want finall pics and everything too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

GOT SUM PICS UNDER PROJECT RIDES .MY CHEVY CONSTRUCTION 87


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Im still waiting for info on regal plates


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 30 2008, 04:49 PM~10544754
> *Im still waiting for info on regal plates
> *


i have the measurments now for it. which design do you want?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

what up guys did u guys get my money order yet hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@May 3 2008, 12:06 PM~10566698
> *what up guys  did u guys get my money order yet  hno:
> *


i got it yesterday bro.ill ship on monday.


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 3 2008, 03:33 PM~10567815
> *i got it yesterday bro.ill ship on monday.
> *


COO WHAT IS THAT COMIN UPS OR . CANT WAIT BRO DONT FORGET THOSE BUSINESS CARDS SO WE CAN SPREAD THE WORD 4 U ALL HERE IN THE MIDWEST THANKS AGAIN BRO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@May 3 2008, 06:23 PM~10568674
> *
> COO WHAT IS THAT COMIN UPS OR . CANT WAIT BRO DONT FORGET THOSE BUSINESS CARDS SO WE CAN SPREAD THE WORD 4 U ALL HERE IN THE MIDWEST  THANKS AGAIN  BRO... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: well should we ship it or should we wait a few more days?????
HHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!! i'm not sure decisions decisions :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 5 2008, 10:40 AM~10578919
> *:biggrin:  well should we ship it or should we wait a few more days?????
> HHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!  i'm not sure decisions decisions :0  :biggrin:
> *


U A FUNNY ONE AINT U DAM I FEEL LIKE A KID IN A CANDY STORE


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

yea, i gues i can be a jack ass some times :biggrin: 
it will look real nice all together too


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 30 2008, 07:43 PM~10546391
> *i have the measurments now for it. which design do you want?
> *



Regal emblems on either side in towards the center if possible, should be fairly simple design. Let me know price w. shipping


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Monte Carlo Steering Wheel we just did.


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 5 2008, 02:33 PM~10580917
> *yea, i gues i can be a jack ass some times :biggrin:
> it will look real nice all together too
> *


its all good bro :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Knockoff chips are now available.Pm me if your interested.

Impala
Olds
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 7 2008, 08:58 AM~10597632
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

dam im gonna give my self and ulcer waitin for this thing :buttkick: :barf: :banghead: hno: hno: :burn:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@May 8 2008, 06:35 PM~10610968
> *dam im gonna give  my self  and ulcer  waitin for this thing  :buttkick:  :barf:  :banghead:  hno:  hno:  :burn:
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@May 8 2008, 05:35 PM~10610968
> *dam im gonna give  my self  and ulcer  waitin for this thing  :buttkick:  :barf:  :banghead:  hno:  hno:  :burn:
> *


just go to the restroom and rub one out then sit down and drink a 40  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 9 2008, 03:35 PM~10618020
> *just go to the restroom and rub one out then sit down and drink a 40   :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 9 2008, 02:36 PM~10618030
> *:ugh:
> *


you act like you were never 14 with a hard on bastard :0 :biggrin: 
but maybe you forgot what a hard on is????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: you old man :biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

:roflmao : :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh u suppose to go to the restroom to do that ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 9 2008, 05:36 PM~10618814
> *you act like you were never 14 with a hard on bastard :0  :biggrin:
> but maybe you forgot what a hard on is????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: you old man :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 9 2008, 07:25 PM~10619472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@May 9 2008, 04:41 PM~10618835
> *:roflmao :  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:                  oh  u suppose to go  to the restroom to do that ,,,,,,,,,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

SATSFIED CUSTOMER HERE GOT ME A CHROME REINFORCENMENT AND LOOKS REALLY GOOD WILL POST PICKS AS SOON AS IT MOUNTED THANKZ ALOT GUYS :cheesy: :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@May 12 2008, 09:01 PM~10639895
> *SATSFIED CUSTOMER HERE  GOT  ME  A CHROME  REINFORCENMENT AND  LOOKS REALLY GOOD  WILL POST PICKS AS SOON AS IT MOUNTED  THANKZ  ALOT  GUYS  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:
> *


i am glad you are happy.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 12 2008, 09:05 PM~10639961
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@May 12 2008, 08:01 PM~10639895
> *SATSFIED CUSTOMER HERE  GOT  ME  A CHROME  REINFORCENMENT AND  LOOKS REALLY GOOD  WILL POST PICKS AS SOON AS IT MOUNTED  THANKZ  ALOT  GUYS  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:
> *


glad to here it made it safe and shiny :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 12 2008, 08:05 PM~10639961
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: how are things on your end Stevie?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 13 2008, 09:17 AM~10643108
> *:wave: how are things on your end Stevie?
> *


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

what up fellas we got it on and will b postin pics soon :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@May 20 2008, 05:51 PM~10698846
> *what  up  fellas  we  got  it  on  and  will b postin pics  soon :thumbsup:    :wave:
> *


well lets see it then.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

look what i found :biggrin: still more to come too later from 87


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 20 2008, 10:42 PM~10701262
> *look what i found :biggrin:  still more to come too later from 87
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

so who is next for chrome????? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 21 2008, 09:04 AM~10703176
> *so who is next for chrome????? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 23 2008, 11:24 AM~10720296
> *:uh:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 23 2008, 10:26 PM~10725567
> *hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

damn server


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

how much for the one that says cadillac fleetwood raw with no holes im gonna just weld it on, loved the plaques you did for us


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@May 25 2008, 11:10 PM~10736587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights+May 25 2008, 10:10 PM~10736587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
Rear end reinforcements
raw $160 shipped custom designed $190
chrome $240 shipped custom designed $270


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tatt2danny, Chris, *87eightysevenchevy*

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

What are the holes on the top for? to bolt it on the axel?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

double post


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 26 2008, 04:59 PM~10740537
> *What are the holes on the top for? to bolt it on the axel?
> *


actually yes, but only if we chrome the plate for you. if non chrome no holes just weld in place. chrome weld in straps to bolt the chrome plate in  i hope it makes sence what i said.  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

these are gonna sell great, i just hope they fit really tight and good with the right rear ends! im thinking of getting one for my chromed rear end


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 26 2008, 07:39 PM~10741678
> *these are gonna sell great, i just hope they fit really tight and good with the right rear ends! im thinking of getting one for my chromed rear end
> *


no complaints so far  :biggrin: nice and tight :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 26 2008, 07:32 PM~10741600
> *actually yes, but only if we chrome the plate for you. if non chrome no holes just weld in place. chrome weld in straps to bolt the chrome plate in   i hope it makes sence what i said.   :biggrin:
> *


makes sense  im still waiting on a credit card so i can set up paypal and order one :biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

i got one for a box chevy and i couldnt b no happier thanxs guys :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@May 27 2008, 04:23 PM~10748129
> *i got  one  for  a box  chevy  and  i  couldnt  b  no  happier  thanxs  guys  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


glad we can help out. shit looks real good too!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by genuine_@Jul 2 2006, 12:29 AM~5701951
> *To work 34 miles and back everyday switched up on 13's in a 95 big body for 2 years strait. how do you think my daughter got home after she was born!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

what yall think???


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 29 2008, 10:25 AM~10761807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice design.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice o like it  :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have the steel to make my own, are there templates avail?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 29 2008, 10:25 AM~10762239
> *I have the steel to make my own, are there templates avail?
> *


i don't have a template. all of my stuff is in my computer that tells the machine to lazer out.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 29 2008, 11:25 AM~10762239
> *I have the steel to make my own, are there templates avail?
> *


 :|


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 29 2008, 12:48 PM~10763350
> *:|
> *



Just trying to save a little time. :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 29 2008, 03:11 PM~10764039
> *Just trying to save a little time.  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 29 2008, 02:11 PM~10764039
> *Just trying to save a little time.  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Im almost finish with my frame job and I am about to start on the rear end, any trick to welding the plate to it?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

just clean the shit out of the rear end and drain all the fluid so i won't burn inside. but thats about it.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Cool man, I was told i'd have trouble because of the type of metal


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96bigbody (Apr 11, 2007)

Do You just weld on those small brackets and then bolt on the reinforcements? would that be the same or almost the same as welding it on? uffin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

yes you weld the small plates on and bolt up the chrome plate. or you can get it raw and weld the entire plate to the rear end.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 29 2008, 06:49 PM~10764766
> *Cool man, I was told i'd have trouble because of the type of metal
> *


I BELIEVE THE PUMPKIN ON MOST AXLES ARE CAST ,AND IS TOUGHT TO WELD TO.....IVE TRIED IT AND ALL I DID WAS PREHEAT THE METAL WITH A TORCH THEN WELDED IT LIKE NORMAL.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 30 2008, 07:33 AM~10769475
> *I BELIEVE THE PUMPKIN ON MOST AXLES ARE CAST ,AND IS TOUGHT TO WELD TO.....IVE TRIED IT AND ALL I DID WAS PREHEAT THE METAL WITH A TORCH THEN WELDED IT LIKE NORMAL.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 72custom (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a 72 imp custom. I'll help ya out with the 71-76 b-bodies. Give me a day or so.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72custom_@May 30 2008, 07:27 PM~10774359
> *I have a 72 imp custom. I'll help ya out with the 71-76 b-bodies. Give me a day or so.
> *


cool thank you


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72custom_@May 30 2008, 08:27 PM~10774359
> *I have a 72 imp custom. I'll help ya out with the 71-76 b-bodies. Give me a day or so.
> *


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 2 2008, 07:06 AM~10779143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, it looks real good  :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

WAS UP HOWS EVERTHING ON THIS SIDE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Jun 2 2008, 07:18 PM~10783196
> *WAS UP  HOWS  EVERTHING ON THIS SIDE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SAME OLD SHIT :biggrin: HEY CAN YOU PUT UP SOME MORE PICS NOW THAT YOU HAVE IT DONE PLEASE.


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

alil ruff but u can c the chrome rear reinforcenment hopefully this week ill finish the rear up   :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Jun 2 2008, 08:28 PM~10783283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking good i rekon i may have to order1 when i finaly start my 64


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 3 2008, 01:21 AM~10785375
> *looking good i rekon i may have to order1 when i finaly start my 64
> *


 :0  let us know.we are ready when you are. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 3 2008, 12:22 AM~10785376
> *:0   let us know.we are ready when you are. :biggrin:
> *


no worries homie il deffo hitt ya up do ya do them for the tacoma rear ends as my 64 just has to have 1


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 3 2008, 01:26 AM~10785385
> *no worries homie il deffo hitt ya up do ya do them for the tacoma rear ends as my 64 just has to have 1
> *


we will do them for any car you need.we just need the measurments.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

no worries when i finaly find a rear end il shoot you the measurements


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 3 2008, 01:28 AM~10785394
> *no worries when i finaly find a rear end il shoot you the measurements
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 3 2008, 12:21 AM~10785375
> *looking good i rekon i may have to order1 when i finaly start my 64
> *


nice, i'll hook you up stevie, i got you big man  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 3 2008, 07:23 AM~10786218
> *nice, i'll hook you up stevie, i got you big man   :biggrin:
> *


sweet homie :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

whos next??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 3 2008, 10:19 AM~10786971
> *whos next??????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am picking up a '65 SS next week, if you need it i will measure it out


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 3 2008, 10:13 PM~10792998
> *I am picking up a '65 SS next week, if you need it i will measure it out
> *


  if you need something done also.let us know.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)

nice work :thumbsup: how much for a 86 monte carlo luxury sport rear end reinforcement weld on and do you need mesurements thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Rear end reinforcements
raw $160 shipped custom designed $190
chrome $240 shipped custom designed $270
i have the g-body measurements already too, thanks
do you want it with anything on it or just blank plate?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 4 2008, 01:25 PM~10797378
> *Rear end reinforcements
> raw $160 shipped custom designed $190
> chrome $240 shipped custom designed $270
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

any impalas............


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Jun 4 2008, 04:03 PM~10798884
> *any impalas............
> *


what year?


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 4 2008, 01:25 PM~10797378
> *Rear end reinforcements
> raw $160 shipped custom designed $190
> chrome $240 shipped custom designed $270
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illeagle86_@Jun 5 2008, 12:53 AM~10802838
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Jun 4 2008, 03:03 PM~10798884
> *any impalas............
> *


i would need the measurements for them. i don't have 1 yet


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 10:46 AM~10845612
> *Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok everybody. I want to update everybody on our business.
Due to the demand of people that need custom stuff cut. We have decided to start doing this full time instead of part time. We just bought or very own Laser cutter last week and we are looking at a Water jet this week. We are in the process of moving to our new location in Santa Fe Springs Cali. We should be fully operational by the middle of July. At the moment we are trying to get all the orders that we are working on out to all of you. Please be patient with us during this transition. Thank you all that have giving us a chance to grow. We look forward to continuing to do business with you. If you have any questions or concerns. Please feel free to pm me. In the mean time.I will work hard to get the current orders filled.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 17 2008, 04:04 PM~10890776
> *Ok everybody. I want to update everybody on our business.
> Due to the demand of people that need custom stuff cut. We have decided to start doing this full time instead of part time. We just bought or very own Laser cutter last week and we are looking at a Water jet this week. We are in the process of moving to our new location in Santa Fe Springs Cali. We should be fully operational by the middle of  July. At the moment we are trying to get all the orders that we are working on out to all of you. Please be patient with us during this transition. Thank you all that have giving us a chance to grow. We look forward to continuing to do business with you. If you have any questions or concerns. Please feel free to pm me. In the mean time.I will work hard to get the current orders filled.
> *



:0 
I'M
GOING, GOING
BACK, BACK
TO
CALI, CALI  :biggrin: 

I'LL BE HOME SOON  :biggrin: :cheesy: 
:0 CALIFORNIA CHAPTER OF LOW TIMES!!!!! MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 17 2008, 05:43 PM~10891081
> *:0
> I'M
> GOING, GOING
> ...


 :|


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 17 2008, 09:47 PM~10893718
> *:|
> *


WTF is your problem?????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

good luck with it il be hitting yall up for some special parts for my impala


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Jun 18 2008, 09:36 AM~10896073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 18 2008, 08:36 AM~10896073
> *good luck with it il be hitting yall up for some special parts for my impala
> *


yea just hit us up Stevie. we can keep anything on the low  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 18 2008, 01:04 PM~10897780
> *yea just hit us up Stevie. we can keep anything on the low   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: morning people


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

hope all goes well,,, i will def. send all my work you guy's way  :biggrin: LACTICITY LOWRIDER C.C.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Jun 20 2008, 05:45 PM~10916491
> *hope all goes well,,, i will def. send all my work you guy's way   :biggrin: LACTICITY LOWRIDER C.C.
> *


thanks big dog! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 18 2008, 12:04 PM~10897780
> *yea just hit us up Stevie. we can keep anything on the low   :biggrin:
> *


fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hello everybody, i just got off the phone with kustombuilder. he had a family emergency and is on his way out of tow as we speak. he will be out probably for the remaider of the week. we are very sorry for this misshap. for everybody that has an order in with us right now please be a little more patient with us. David is the one who handles all of our products in L.A., i am the designer but i will helpout as much as possible. i can not get any pics or special orders myself, as i am in Arizona. once again sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

did u end up doing ur rearend on your lac? i want to see some pics :cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 22 2008, 06:24 PM~10927606
> *did u end up doing ur rearend on your lac? i want to see some pics  :cheesy:
> *



no i haven't done one for my lac yet. i already reinforced it before we even thaught of doing these. but i am gonna be doing a chrome one soon for it.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 22 2008, 06:24 PM~10927606
> *did u end up doing ur rearend on your lac? i want to see some pics  :cheesy:
> *


here are some pics we have for our chrome plates


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

that looks really great, did u end up doing any for the caddy? 
did u just weld brackets in?
they are 235?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 22 2008, 08:39 PM~10928608
> *that looks really great, did u end up doing any for the caddy?
> did u just weld brackets in?
> they are 235?
> *


i am designing mine for the lac right now. and for the chrome plates like in the pics are just bolted to a welded piece of steel that comes with the chrome plate.
for the chrome plates they are $240 shipped.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 22 2008, 10:23 AM~10924508
> *hello everybody, i just got off the phone with kustombuilder. he had a family emergency and is on his way out of tow as we speak. he will be out probably for the remaider of the week. we are very sorry for this misshap. for everybody that has an order in with us right now please be a little more patient with us. David is the one who handles all of our products in L.A., i am the designer but i will helpout as much as possible. i can not get any pics or special orders myself, as i am in Arizona. once again sorry for the inconvenience.
> *


thanks bro for holding down the fort.  
i just got back.i have a very sick family member.i was dealing with that.let me get back ito the swing of thigs.thank you everybody for your patience.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 29 2008, 12:22 AM~10973103
> *thanks bro for holding down the fort.
> i just got back.i have a very sick family member.i was dealing with that.let me get back ito the swing of thigs.thank you everybody for your patience.
> *


glad to see you back big dog.  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 29 2008, 01:31 PM~10974584
> *glad to see you back big dog.   :biggrin:
> *


im very fortunate to have homies like you bro.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 29 2008, 01:45 PM~10974808
> *im very fortunate to have homies like you bro.
> *


ok, ok don't get all mushy on me now :0 if you need a hug just tell me :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 29 2008, 02:54 PM~10974844
> *ok, ok don't get all mushy on me now :0  if you need a hug just tell me :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :ugh: :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 29 2008, 01:57 PM~10974865
> *:0  :ugh:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:
> *


damn its been a week with nobody that i can talk the shit with :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

nice work

pm sent


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 1 2008, 01:16 PM~10990217
> *nice work
> 
> pm sent
> *


thank you and replied :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jul 2 2008, 01:05 PM~10998280
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: wadup big dog


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

up to da top for da homies :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 2 2008, 04:35 PM~10999809
> *up to da top for da homies  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Stevie :biggrin: how things on your side?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 22 2008, 06:49 PM~10927743
> *here are some pics we have for our chrome plates
> 
> 
> ...


\





















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

post up some picks of steering wheels. what can you do for CADILLACS?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jul 9 2008, 10:24 PM~11051922
> *post up some picks of steering wheels. what can you do for CADILLACS?
> *


i will post pics in a few min.we can do anything you want.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

new or the old lac logo???? :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

new logo. puttin it on a 79 coupe deville


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jul 10 2008, 12:25 PM~11056406
> *new logo. puttin it on a 79 coupe deville
> *


like this????


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

nice! how much?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jul 10 2008, 02:24 PM~11057477
> *nice! how much?
> *


$300 chromed


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

Do you have any pics of the rear end reinforcements on a 80s deville? I would like to see how it fits. The picture of the one on the caprice looks like its really far away from the pumpkin. 

And do you have one in stock ready to ship for a 83 deville and how quick would you ship it?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i designed it like that because i don't have every rear end in front of me so i need to make sure it will clear the pumpkin totally. if that makes sence. but you don.t need to wqeld it to the pumpkin anyways. it is the tubes that need it for the weight.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 10 2008, 01:55 PM~11057224
> *like this????
> 
> 20Install/10.jpg[/img]
> ...



Are you gettin ready to make that a two door drop??? :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 12 2008, 11:18 PM~11075570
> *Are you gettin ready to make that a two door drop???  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: maybe  :biggrin:  yea i am. i am doing all the body work right now :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 13 2008, 02:55 PM~11078112
> *:biggrin: maybe   :biggrin:    yea i am. i am doing all the body work right now :biggrin:
> *


can't wait to see it done   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 13 2008, 03:17 PM~11078209
> *can't wait to see it done
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



me too :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 4 2008, 11:25 AM~10797378
> *Rear end reinforcements
> raw $160 shipped custom designed $190
> chrome $240 shipped custom designed $270
> ...


SAME PRICE FOR MY 72 BUICK 12 BOLT ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo danny ima get at you for mine,i gotta certain idea im goin for with mine.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 15 2008, 12:00 AM~11090921
> *SAME PRICE FOR MY 72 BUICK 12 BOLT ?
> *


what design?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 14 2008, 10:00 PM~11090921
> *SAME PRICE FOR MY 72 BUICK 12 BOLT ?
> *



I'LL LET YOUR BOY DANNY GIVE ME A DESIGN


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 15 2008, 08:08 PM~11098128
> *I'LL LET YOUR BOY DANNY GIVE ME A DESIGN
> *


 :0 your gonna make me work damit :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 15 2008, 07:51 PM~11098585
> *:0 your gonna make me work damit :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


MONEY TALKS :0 




:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I would like to update everybody.

Long story short. We started this venture part time. I got so many people wanting stuff done. So my partners and i decided to go full time with this and open a shop and get our own machine. We are going to be open in about 2 more weeks. These next 2 weeks i will be at the shop getting it ready to open. Once we get the machines hooked up and everything in place. (right now its really the machines we are waiting for).We will be back in business. I am sorry this took so long but the other guy we were cutting with flake to much on us. That’s why we are going on our own. alot of designs is done and ready to cut. We just need to get everything in place. I hope you all continue to understand and are a lil more patient with us. As soon as we are ready I will contact all of you to get this going. Thank you for your understanding.Please feel free to pm me if you have any questions or concerns.
David

here some pics of the shop.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

How about 4 hole custom switch plates? Do you guys do that.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 29 2008, 12:35 PM~11206950
> *How about 4 hole custom switch plates?  Do you guys do that.
> *


i will be designing them here real soon for a new look for everybody :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 29 2008, 04:10 PM~11208365
> *i will be designing them here real soon for a new look for everybody :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I just off the phone with the shipping company.The machine is expected to arrive on tue.Then it will take us a few days to set it up and do some test cuts.After that.we are back in the game.I will keep everybody posted. :biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

NICE SHOP :yes:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Aug 2 2008, 01:17 PM~11242110
> *NICE SHOP :yes:
> *


thank you. can't wait till we do everything like our "COMPETITORS" :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Aug 2 2008, 02:17 PM~11242110
> *NICE SHOP :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

isnt this nice? :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

good luck on your new buisness venture!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 7 2008, 05:00 PM~11287047
> *good luck on your new buisness venture!
> *


thank you bro.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 8 2008, 12:35 PM~11294189
> *almost ready :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

We got our machine calibrated.Got the matierials.Im going cutt crazt this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

when do you think you'll be up and running?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 16 2008, 12:06 AM~11357045
> *when do you think you'll be up and running?
> *


we are going to start cutting this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

u got any rear end ones for 64 impala


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 15 2008, 11:44 PM~11357261
> *u got any rear end ones for 64 impala
> *


no i don't have a rear end to get the measurements off of. if you can get me those i can make one for you.  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 16 2008, 09:54 AM~11358377
> *no i don't have a rear end to get the measurements off of. if you can get me those i can make one for you.   :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

do you have them for a 95 lincoln yet?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 18 2008, 04:05 PM~11374371
> *do you have them for a 95 lincoln yet?
> *


we will if you get us the measurments. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*danny,.. u guys doing single plates or 3 sided?*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 26 2008, 09:27 AM~11441086
> *danny,.. u guys doing single plates or 3 sided?
> *


single but i guess we can cut out 3 sided plates to that just need to be assembled on the car. what you need jason? i feel some trades coming on :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 26 2008, 10:52 AM~11441298
> *single but i guess we can cut out 3 sided plates to that just need to be assembled on the car. what you need jason? i feel some trades coming on :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

we are running now, who need a reinforcement plate? :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 22 2008, 09:49 PM~10927743
> *here are some pics we have for our chrome plates
> 
> 
> ...


ANY DEVELOPMENT ON THIS FOR A BUBBLE CAPRICE YET


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

those are the same size as the box that we did.will fit the buble as well.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 14 2008, 12:57 PM~11598670
> *those are the same size as the box that we did.will fit the buble as well.
> *


pm sent


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

payment sent today


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: we will begin cutting it in a couple of days :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP TATT, WATS UP WITH DAVID HE ALRIGHT, STILL SICK HUH? OR JUST BUSY


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 16 2008, 12:11 AM~11612140
> *:biggrin:  we will begin cutting it in a couple of days :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 15 2008, 09:12 PM~11612158
> *SUP TATT, WATS UP WITH DAVID HE ALRIGHT, STILL SICK HUH? OR JUST BUSY
> *


sick and busy, trying to get all this shit orginized to start running smooth. its fucking hard to get caught up and in a straight line  :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 28 2008, 02:53 PM~11198236
> *I would like to update everybody.
> 
> Long story short. We started this venture part time. I got so many people wanting stuff done. So my partners and i decided to go full time with this and open a shop and get our own machine. We are going to be open in about 2 more weeks. These next 2 weeks i will be at the shop getting it ready to open. Once we get the machines hooked up and everything in place. (right now its really the machines we are waiting for).We will be back in business. I am sorry this took so long but the other guy we were cutting with flake to much on us. That’s why we are going on our own. alot of designs is done and ready to cut. We just need to get everything in place. I hope you all continue to understand and are a lil more patient with us. As soon as we are ready I will contact all of you to get this going. Thank you for your understanding.Please feel free to pm me if you have any questions or concerns.
> ...



*Damn Big Homie like that :0 ., Really nice shop :cheesy: , doing big thangs i see. Much props Homie i'm really proud of you Guys doing your thing :worship: :worship: thanks for giving Vatos like me motivation and people to admire and look up to. Let me know what you all doing out there, maybe i can start seen if i can get some business your way. Best of luck with everything, y todo pa delante nada pa tras.  *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks SMURF but right now its hard getting this off the ground fully but keep moving foward for sure :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 16 2008, 12:05 PM~11616023
> *thanks SMURF but right now its hard getting this off the ground fully but keep moving foward for sure :biggrin:
> *


*  I'm sure it is Homie and more power to you guys for having a vision and seen it through :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Please let me know of the line of work you guys are going to be doing besides Hydraulics stuff  I know alot of people and i can try helping sending some Jale your way.  *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 17 2008, 11:16 AM~11625415
> *  I'm sure it is Homie and more power to you guys for having a vision and seen it through :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Please let me know of the line of work you guys are going to be doing besides Hydraulics stuff  I know alot of people and i can try helping sending some Jale your way.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## deznuts (Oct 27, 2005)

How much for a Big Body shipped


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deznuts_@Sep 30 2008, 09:46 PM~11745121
> *How much for a Big Body shipped
> *


what design?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

are you taking orders?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

yup :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TWIN ATL (Oct 17, 2007)

how much for monte


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up everybody.Just a quick update.I got layed off today from my reg job.I have to say i dont feel bad.This is my chance to do the plaque business fulltime now.Please be patient with me while i get myself together.I will get everybodys stuff done asap.Thank you for understanding.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 22 2008, 07:49 PM~10927743
> *here are some pics we have for our chrome plates
> 
> 
> ...


do all of them come with the big as gap? or did the customer wanted that?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i made it that way just for the fact of not having every rear end avalable i didn't know know how close it would go to the pumpkin. if that makes sence. i would rather be safe than sorry you know.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

true


----------



## deznuts (Oct 27, 2005)

how much for the Cadillac fleetwood one shipped to 94553


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm not really diggin the bolt-on versions of the cutouts, but I would sell them with some fancy chrome bolts, something with a better loking head, maybe carriage or socket heads?

cutouts look awsome though. keep em coming


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks for the suport bro but people don't really want to spend money right now so business is real slow right now. hopefully tax season will help out. we will try to ge a few more pics up soon too.


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PORTCITYCOWBOY_@Sep 15 2008, 10:30 PM~11611612
> *payment sent today
> *


i bought mine in september and still have not receive it yet. :uh:


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

are you still making these?


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Feb 11 2009, 01:45 PM~12973346
> *i bought mine in september and still have not receive it yet.  :uh:
> *




holy shit !!! ................. I want one.


how much shipped to 11789 raw no chrome ? no cut out. just plain to fit the 93-96 fleetwood.


----------



## cruz77 (Jan 17, 2008)

How thick is the plate you use to reinforce the rear ends?I have a 64 Impala.


----------



## fuentez (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruz77_@Nov 19 2009, 04:14 PM~15716469
> *How thick is the plate you use to reinforce the rear ends?I have a 64 Impala.
> *


x2


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

